
Working for a Start-up: Expectations - ssclafani
http://dandemeyere.squarespace.com/blog/2011/2/28/working-for-a-start-up-expectations.html
======
bugsy
Good use of the "sandwich method" of delivering unpleasant news.

The pattern is this:

1\. Upper slice of bread - happy light carbohydrate empty calorie news.

2\. Bad News - the meat of the message

3\. Lower slice of bread - happy light carbohydrate empty calorie news.

In this specific example:

1\. You'll learn and have lots of hours to work.

2\. We pay bottom of the scale and are proud of it.

3\. Fun, friends, cv, grow, reward, grow, stock options.

------
jckay
You mentioned something that i think is _really_ important:

"My age, duration of employment, or who I know shouldn't play nearly as large
of a factor as what I'm doing for the company."

I have heard this more than almost anything else recently. The true
entrepreneurs and hard workers want to know that if they go out there and kick
ass they will be rewarded for kicking ass. Not be rewarded "as a 24 year old
should be rewarded".

Love this article. keep it up

------
j_baker
> There's a subtle assumption hiding in here: you must be willing to learn,
> especially if you're not coming in at an executive level.

Erm... Why should executives get off the hook? They generally manage more
diverse areas of the company and should be willing to learn as much as anyone
else.

------
hsmyers
Join for all of the reasons given and alluded to, but drop the 'Expectations'
part. Or if you insist on having them, go read Charles Dickens 'Great
Expectations' one more time (or for the first time) and then ponder...

------
sili
A little off topic, but the way text is handled in this blog threw me off. The
links are more prominent that the main text, they actually look the way main
text should look.

